# What morph to pair up with a diablo blanco?



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Im getting a male diablo blanco leo in a few weeks and was wondering if you guys can tell me a good female morph to pair him with apart from the obvious another diablo blanco!!

Im so excited!! :lol2:

Thanks


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Emma,

Depends what you want to produce really! But a Mack raptor would give you Mack raptor/raptor het blizzards....

I've just paired mine up to a Supersnow female who's 66 percent chance of being het blizzard/eclipse/Tremper so could get something nice from that pair if my luck is in.....

Another option is a nova, if you fancy enigma in the mix.


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Just want something exciting!! so really i want to make sure i get the right female, what about a raptor?

I wonder if anyone has a female diablo for sale!

Good luck with yours


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`d have thought anything with the eclipse gene in would be fine.

i have a raptor thats bred from a db, she looks a bit nova-ish in certain lights.


----------



## HnR Exotics (Aug 14, 2010)

can i ask how much u payed for your db ?


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> i`d have thought anything with the eclipse gene in would be fine.
> 
> i have a raptor thats bred from a db, she looks a bit nova-ish in certain lights.


Oooooh i have an eclipse stripe i got from nuttybabez, but i have a male eclipse to pair her with so now i dont know!!



lilgecko said:


> can i ask how much u payed for your db ?


Pm'd you!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Yep eclipse or RAPTOR I think


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*I might be tempted to say mack raptor  *
*I myself would have a bash at a project and got for a dreamsicle....... S'up to you though *


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone its my birthday soon so i think another birthday pressie is due for me!! does anyone have a female Raptor for sale or mack raptor?:lol2:


----------

